
How 2 people started Remember The Milk (simple todo list with 300K users) - terpua
http://blog.rememberthemilk.com/2007/08/introducing-remember-milk-pro.html
======
tocomment
I wonder what they did to get the word out about RTM?

~~~
tarkin2
Vote it to the top of sites like this? I'm pretty annoyed I read that
article/advertisement.

~~~
samwise
34th rules of business. Everything and Everyone is a product... no explanation
needed :)

------
apgwoz
Why doesn't Google buy them? The stuff they've done to integrate it with GMail
(via a Firefox extension [I think]) looks impressive!

~~~
apathy
My goodness, that couldn't possibly have been the plan all along! Nobody would
want to work for an evil corporation like Google. Also, acquisition is not a
viable exit plan. Last but not least, they don't seem Googley enough.

Oh, wait -- you were serious? Because I wasn't... I will feel a teeny tiny bit
bad for these guys if Google doesn't buy them, because it's so obvious that
acquisition is their desired endpoint. Not that they haven't created a
desirable product for people to use and Google to acquire, mind you -- it just
doesn't seem like any sort of an afterthought.

~~~
apgwoz
My goodness! You couldn't possibly think I was stupid enough to think this
wasn't the plan!

------
ptn
Do any of you guys use it? I do, and so far it has worked. I created a smart
list that shows all the tasks I have completed so far because if you only make
it show you what you have to do, it can be overwhelming, but if you use it to
show also what you have already acomplished, that sort of balances out the
effect.

------
antirez
An alternative I develop in my spare time: <http://tudulist.com>

Tudulist stresses the "tool to work together" point btw.

------
ctingom
What is your source for 300k users?

~~~
raghus
<http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/> : they say they have over 350K users

~~~
ctingom
Thanks!

------
DarrenStuart
nice little story, they were a bit slow with the pro accounts but I like the
pricing. If they get 1 percent of their 300k users to upgrade thats $75000 a
year.

